# Has Anyone Ever Heard Of Orient Express?



## Isthmus (Sep 29, 2005)

Has anyone ever seen or heard of a watch called an Orient Express? More specifically this watch:



















If you look closely, Not only does the font on the word Orient look remarkably like that of Orient Watch Co. But the logo on the box looks like s slightly more elaborate version of the Orient Logo (below):










It's a handome watch (even if the bezel seems painted). I would consider it if it is in fact an orient, but if it is something else, then perhaps not. Any thoughts?


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

I've often suspected that Orient are putting coccaine in the designers office tea machine, and that one convinces me









Having said that I was in Japan a couple of years back and found that like Seiko, Orient dp produce some very tasty high end watches.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Isthmus said:


> Has anyone ever seen or heard of a watch called an Orient Express? More specifically this watch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It has Istanbul on the dial, which used to be one of the main destinations of the Orient Express Train Service. The dial actually reminds me of the copper braiding around hydraulic pipes. Back to the watch. The Orient Express for years have done a range of gifts on their trains, the watch does not feature in their catalogue now, but could have in the past.

Could it perhaps be one of their old gift shop watches?????


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I quite like that (especially the dial - very nice indeed) but I have to say that I don't think it's an Orient, as in the Japanese watch manufacturer.

I think it's more likely to be what Usedmodel says - a watch made to commemorate the Orient Express train service. I may be completely & utterly wrong but to me it looks like a re-badged Elysee (or some such). Any idea if its a quartz or auto?


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

pauluspaolo said:


> I quite like that (especially the dial - very nice indeed) but I have to say that I don't think it's an Orient, as in the Japanese watch manufacturer.
> 
> I think it's more likely to be what Usedmodel says - a watch made to commemorate the Orient Express train service. I may be completely & utterly wrong but to me it looks like a re-badged Elysee (or some such). Any idea if its a quartz or auto?
> 
> ...


Japanese automatic item number 5051478963	on Epray. Japanese Seller.

Lots of photos, just a brand made up as a type of homage watch.

Something to do with Nostagie Istanbul

Maker is quoted as ORIENT EXPRESS


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Google

Nostalgie Istanbul Orient Express Watches

You will get a multitude of sites, mainly Japanese and Russian.

They are in fact a brand of watch....mainly auto's, some with skeleton movements.

Nostalgie Istanbul Orient Express is also a refurbished train with 8-10 rebuild carriages of the old Orient Express and runs from Russia to Bejing in China

Nostalgie Istanbul Orient Express


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Is it available with a red dial?









I quite like the design.


----------



## USEDMODEL (Mar 26, 2005)

Stan said:


> Is it available with a red dial?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan are you sure you're not a closet communist























It may help, if you go onto their site, that you read Japanese

or do as I do, look at the pictures









How many yen to the Â£


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I can`t say why, but it`s not my cup of Fair Trade


----------



## USMike (Mar 16, 2003)

I think this is another copy/homage of a watch designed by Dewitt, a relatively new brand. This particular watch was sold under the Croton brand name on a US shop-at-home TV network that sells a lot of this brand. Here are a couple of pictures:




























Sorry Stan, it did not come in a red dial.

OK, here is the test. Other than the color, what is the difference in the 2 dials shown here.


----------

